# chihuahua



## chihuahua land (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi

i have been breeding chihuahua's for the past 6 years, before that i had yorkshire terriers. I now have a few girls and two boys who are very good stud dogs if anyone would like to use them . i have a litter at the moment with two boys left my chi's are very small if anyone wants to ask a question please ask away, im always happy to help out anyone 

tracey


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2007)

Howdo & welcome!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hi, my parents have chihuahuas, do you have the long coated or short coated, would love to see some pictures, do you have a website,


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi I'd be interested in looking at some pics if you have them or a website address.

thanks


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hi I have a long coat 10 year old chiuahua bitch called Tasha I love her to bits and she rules the other bigger dogs
my mother recently lost her male chihuahua who past away at 13 years old
there have been chihuahuas in ouf family since before I was born they are fabulous dogs
would love to see pics


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

My Mum and Dad used to have 2 Chihuahua's when i was younger. One was evil though lol he used to bite everyone he got pts about 6 years ago at the age of 13 with a swollen heart. Our other one Jack was black and white and lovely, sadly he died earlier this year of cancer. Here's a pick of him


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

lovely dog, my Tasha sticks her tongue out like that too, soo cute


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Think that must have been one of the last photo's of him. I'd have another chuhahua but refuse to pay the silly prices


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

He looks so sweet, sorry for ur loss.
I know what you mean its stupid money, all thanks to celebs and their purses
when I bought my chihuahua 10 years ago she cost £350 now you have to pay that and more some times fo a cross breed
some are even asking £900 for non k.c pups


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

plumo72 said:


> Think that must have been one of the last photo's of him. I'd have another chuhahua but refuse to pay the silly prices


i agree, i see some advertised for over £2000, thats alot of money,


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi Tracy,
I used to breed Chihuahuas 20 years ago they are great dogs and I would love to have another, I would like a girl, I did have two boys who did stud work they were lovely boys who loved to go to shows, my long coat boy was a red splashed black!! and the smooth coat was black and tan!! I had a red girl and two cream girls.............OOOh happy days!!
Can I see some pictures of your chihuahuas please ?


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2007)

such a sweet looking soul x

it makes me wonder where they get these silly prices from?.

i mean... 2k for a dear lil dog no bigger then my gambian pouch rat lol ( no offence ).
ild love a smooth haired teacup chi but there is noway ild pay out that amount of money, how ever cute they are


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

loe said:


> such a sweet looking soul x
> 
> it makes me wonder where they get these silly prices from?.
> 
> ...


i have seen some for £800 ,£1000, but they dont seem to have papers,


----------



## petbone (Nov 21, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> i agree, i see some advertised for over £2000, thats alot of money,











wow pups are expencive there. In Australia i just brought this pup for my daughter $300 with full pedigree , thats aprox 150 pounds. Rob
Pet Transport Logistics


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2007)

plumo72 said:


> My Mum and Dad used to have 2 Chihuahua's when i was younger. One was evil though lol he used to bite everyone he got pts about 6 years ago at the age of 13 with a swollen heart. Our other one Jack was black and white and lovely, sadly he died earlier this year of cancer. Here's a pick of him


oh - hes adorable!


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2007)

petbone said:


> wow pups are expencive there. In Australia i just brought this pup for my daughter $300 with full pedigree , thats aprox 150 pounds. Rob
> Pet Transport Logistics


Oh God - I mustnt looking at such as pictures.....What a little cutie!


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

All I want for Christmas is in that picture
What an Adorable chi baby


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I just love chihuahuas here is mine as a pup


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ahhh cute, my parents have 5 chihuahua,s


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

can I have one please hee hee


----------



## kikimora (Nov 2, 2007)

hi i have a chihuahua bitch long coat pedigree and kc reg

i am in serch for a male bigest 4lb smaller the better long coat to stud my bitch if any one can help please leave a message many thanks


----------



## Amy Jo Smith (Feb 7, 2009)

Oh, heck. I want to post a picture of my cute long coat chi but can't master the technology. Where is the paper clip? The picture is on my desktop but I can't figure out how to get it here. She is black and white with a little bit of tan on the face. I got her for free in November from a friend who couldn't care for her. She is six and has calmed down since moving in with me. Definitely a lap dog. She insists on being on my lap whenever I use the computer. She makes all kinds of weird noises. I use to have a 50 pound husky mix. This chi is something else.

aj in Florida


----------



## missyme (May 28, 2008)

i have a chi he's 8 months old i agree the price is shocking i paid £400 for harley but he's worth every penny.


----------



## clairescunny55 (Dec 18, 2008)

this is my chihuahua, scooby








#

love him sooo much!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Amy Jo Smith said:


> Oh, heck. I want to post a picture of my cute long coat chi but can't master the technology. Where is the paper clip? The picture is on my desktop but I can't figure out how to get it here. She is black and white with a little bit of tan on the face. I got her for free in November from a friend who couldn't care for her. She is six and has calmed down since moving in with me. Definitely a lap dog. She insists on being on my lap whenever I use the computer. She makes all kinds of weird noises. I use to have a 50 pound husky mix. This chi is something else.
> 
> aj in Florida


Hi Aj i hope this is the one you wanted to show....


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow how cute, lovely picture,xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

AWWWWWWWW

My very first dog when i was 3yrs old was a chihuahua! Big black boy he was (well big for a chihahua, bred by the kennels at sandringham -very posh lmao).

My parents have always kept longcoat chihuahuas, they currentl have Charlie (fawn sable black mask) who is 13yrs old and has alopecia ex, so once a year he resembles an oven ready chicken, and Jack, an american black rescue 14yrs old. They have just lost Harry - charlies litter mate - he just lay down and died about 6 weeks ago. Happy and running around one minute, came to everyone for a cuddle (i was over visiting with the kids), and the next he went to the back door, layed down and went to sleep. He never woke up. Harry used to sing to the telly all the time, and he had a congenitally deformed tail - it curled like a piglets tail (never gave him any trouble). 

Beautiful dogs, and i would dearly dearly love another chihuahua in my life, but like many posters i cant afford over £1200+ for a registered puppy. When my folks bought harry and charlie they are all kg registered and were £200 each. They were cheaper as harry had the bent tail, and the breeder was having the bitch spayed as it seemed to be her line it came from.

i do love chihuahuas


----------



## missyme (May 28, 2008)

my boy harley


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

missyme said:


> my boy harley


*Oh he's gorgeous i would love one like him...*


----------



## missyme (May 28, 2008)

thank you


----------



## Boston (Feb 6, 2008)

awww love all the chihuahua photos their all so cute

i breed chihuahuas and these are my 4.

(the photo below is of my new chihuahua it was taken by her last owner i havent had chance to take any really good photos yet)










my chocolate and cream girl

then the other 3 photos are of my
black and white girl
red and cream girl and my black and white parti coloured boy.


----------



## Amy Jo Smith (Feb 7, 2009)

Hopefully I've attached a picture of Annie. She is now 7 lbs. 4 oz. and a little on the heavy side. She is always soooo hungry. Are other chi's like this? I'm from the US and have no idea how much money you are talking about. In today's paper chi puppies, both long and short coat, were being sold for $200. Is that about what they are asking for in the UK? A friend gave me Annie in November because she was so unhappy in a multidog household.

aj
PS I could only find the paperclip for attaching on the advanced reply.


----------



## Boston (Feb 6, 2008)

your girl is lovely very pretty colour
my oldest chihuahua is 8 pound 
Chihuahua in the uk sell for around 1000 pound depending on size and colour sometime a lot more.
In the usa 1000 pounds = i think in the usa is about 1300 dollors


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

oh boston!!!!!!!!!

If you ever breed a little boy like your black girl please please please please can he come live with me?????? I have a bit of a "thing" for black chihuahuas lol. My first was a black longcoat, and looked almost identical to your girl!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Looking at all these beautiful chihuahua's i want one now...*


----------



## Boston (Feb 6, 2008)

lol i love the black chihuahua aswell  The little black girls name is Beatle her mum is the red and cream chihuahua and dad is the black and white parti coloured.
Here are some other black puppies we have bred they all look like the same dog but there not honestly lol


----------



## Boston (Feb 6, 2008)

here are a few now they are older


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg I Just Love Them!!!!

:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

Thats it, decision made, as soon as Billy is old enough and has learned his manners i will be saving hard for a black chi.... My folks still have a black chihuahua (they cant live without them either), a texan american rescue lol - who somehow found his way to the uk and chihuahua welfare - and then to them, 12 years ago now!

Benn My first chihuahua was just like the dogs pictured, but a big lad at 9lbs lol. Beautiful temperament, beautiful dog, and unusual as most uk breeders didnt like the blacks (dont know if that still hold true or not).

Jack (the rescue), is very sweet in his own unique way, not really a people person but enjoys a cuddle when its on his terms. He's not nasty - just timid.

charlie the fawn sable - well he is just dumb. He's only got 2 braincells and very rarely do the bump together to produce something like a spark of intelligence lol lol. His brother on the other hand had all the intelligence!

AWWWW I've gone all broody for a black chi!


----------



## Boston (Feb 6, 2008)

Awww your chihuahuas sound lovely 
i have to say they are such funny little chihuahuas big dogs in little bodies lol.
I know a lot of breeders who like the lighter colours more, but the darker colours seems to be coming into favour a lot more now.
As i say i prefer the darker colours


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

hehe jack and charlie arent mine - they my mams. Although i suppose they are still mine even though i havent lived with them for the last 9 years lol lol lol

hehe - i cant help getting broody over black chihuahuas.


----------



## Boston (Feb 6, 2008)

lol sorry i mis read your post
do you have any photos of them would love to see what they look like?


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

not on this laptop lol, will post some at the weekend - taking the kids and billy to my mums to visit, as great grandad is coming down lol lol.

The only photos of Benn are the old fashioned type - so would have to scan them! Its been 13 years since he died.. Charlie (and his brother harry - who died in january) are now 13 so most digital photos are of them fairly elderly lol, and charlie has alopecia X so occasionally he looks like an oven ready chicken in fur boots. Jack - yes i'm sure we have some photos of him lol

I will try and take some of billy too... my little mutt


----------



## beckylock (Feb 2, 2009)

O I love all the pic I have added a few of my chi.:001_smile:


----------



## Boston (Feb 6, 2008)

look forward to seeing some photos of them

charlie has alopecia X so occasionally he looks like an oven ready chicken in fur boots.
(sorry this bit made me laugh not at his condition, just where you said he offen looks like an oven ready chicken lol poor little thing).

Becky your chihuahuas are lovely 
is the puppy a long haired?


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2009)

Boston said:


> look forward to seeing some photos of them
> 
> charlie has alopecia X so occasionally he looks like an oven ready chicken in fur boots.
> (sorry this bit made me laugh not at his condition, just where you said he offen looks like an oven ready chicken lol poor little thing).


Lmao its true! He goes completly completly bald - and unlike many with alopecia x his skin doesnt automatically turn black in colour (after a few weeks it does), and he really does resemble an oven ready chicken!

I'm not the sort to like putting jumpers on dogs, but charlie has to have em lol - he even has fleece jumsuit things too if its realy cold.


----------



## beckylock (Feb 2, 2009)

Boston said:


> Becky your chihuahuas are lovely
> is the puppy a long haired?


Yes he is. He is now a year old but I just love that pic. It was taken before we got him on a visit to see him.


----------



## sully (May 3, 2008)

I have chihuahuas too (since 1983).


----------



## Chiwi (Jul 8, 2009)

Hey I have a brand new chihuahua puppy which is only 8 weeks old, i was having some real problems finding a little jumper that would fit her, i have found some at Decorate Your Dog (Powered by CubeCart) but wondered if anyone had any knitting patterns they would share so that she can have more than one!


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

I have a smooth coat chi tri colour girl along with my 8 poms, she is a lovely dog and is great with my kids even though she was bullied by two children as a pup before we got her.

As you can see her ears tend to bend over at the tips we have had her looked at by someone from the chi club and they believer her ears have been damaged by the children pulling on them and what not.

She had a rough time of it before she got to us, as she had been bought as a 6 week old christmas present for these two horrid kids.

take care

Sarah


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

pommum she is gorgeous!

Im not normally a fan of chi (bit small for me) but they have been growing on me since seeing pics on here, and she is the cutest i think ive ever seen!!


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

Daynna said:


> pommum she is gorgeous!
> 
> Im not normally a fan of chi (bit small for me) but they have been growing on me since seeing pics on here, and she is the cutest i think ive ever seen!!


Thank you Daynna, We think she is georgous too but then we are biased lol.
I always wanted a chi as my mum used to breed them when I was a little baby, plus I also was fed up f people calling my poms Chihuahua's that now I have her to walk with us so if people ask then they can see that she is a chi and they are nothing like them. ikeep saying I am going to get them t-shirts made saying "I am not a Chihuahua" for when we go out for walks round the carboot sales socialising etc...

take care

Sarah


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Chiwi said:


> Hey I have a brand new chihuahua puppy which is only 8 weeks old, i was having some real problems finding a little jumper that would fit her, i have found some at Decorate Your Dog (Powered by CubeCart) but wondered if anyone had any knitting patterns they would share so that she can have more than one!


Try here Chiwi may have some to suit your wee one
Knitting Pattern Central - Free Pet Knitting Pattern Link Directory


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Awwww chihuahua's.....I love em!. I have got two Milo who is a black and tan K.C. reg long coat. and Teigan who is a short haired Toffee colour. They have just have puppies, two gorgeous babies one male is white and the bitch is a champagne colour, they are three weeks old today. I have to bring the boy back to life, it was hard work and worrying but I did it, they are really cute now with their eyes open now too. Love your dog she is lovely. xxxxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

forgot to put the puppies on here ooop's


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

The Puppys. Omg Hope They Show Up On Here Now. Lololol


----------



## sully (May 3, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Look at my little puppies now, they are 4 weeks old now and weaning onto puppy food, they are so funny and they are getting thier own little characteristics now, one little fluffy boy and a short haired girl, Mother is so good with them too. I am looking for a cream or beige colour longhaired female chihuahua but cant see to find any around my area, and the ones that are available as soo bloody expensive.


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

I used to have Chihuahuas 15 years ago I love the breed I had both long and smooth coats and did very well showing them
Sadly I no longer have a chihuahua I have my Siamese and Oriental cats I find them very dog like in so many ways,
I would love a Chihuahua again a girl would be nice 
can you tell me if you will be having any puppy at anytime? also what price they are? 
You can email me if you like my details are on my website. 
or send a pm
May


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I have just sent you an email regaurding my puppies ok,
Click onto the links to see the pics of the puppies, in my other replies on this page.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I have just sent you an email regaurding my puppies ok,
> Click onto the links to see the pics of the puppies, in my other replies on this page.


THEY HAVE GROWN SINCE THE OTHER PICS ABOVE WERE TAKEN HAVENT THEY.


----------



## sully (May 3, 2008)

Yes they have grown and still as sweet!


----------



## coco-flo (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi love all the chi pics here is my little man who is now 7 months but the pic was when he was 4 months. He is our first chi has we have maltese as well.


----------



## ali 63 (Nov 5, 2010)

All lovely pics, just love the Chi`s:thumbup:


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

Such cute pics!
I have 3 chi's myself, as you can see in my siggy.
I just joined. lol
Will post better pics of them later on.
I have 2 SC girls, Darla is the blue tri, and Daisy is the cream and goldy colour, ha! then Dillon is the LC black boy with a wee bit of white on his chest and also on one paw.
Dillon is the youngest at 7 months, and the fiesty one.


----------



## jadus2003 (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi THE3DChis
i love your sig,how did u do that?
x


----------



## Rache (Jul 24, 2010)

Pixie









Billy









Poppy









Mr Darcy









and Paige









xx


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

jadus2003 said:


> Hi THE3DChis
> i love your sig,how did u do that?
> x


Hi thanks.
I make them on a few dif places.
Scrapblog is where i made this one, apart from the writing.


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

Oh and hi Rache, nice to see you and your gorg gang on here. :thumbup:


----------



## Rache (Jul 24, 2010)

The3DChis said:


> Oh and hi Rache, nice to see you and your gorg gang on here. :thumbup:


Hey Terri

fancy seeing you here!! lol xx

Love your guys to xx


----------



## wolfcub (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi I have just got a lovely little male chi - it's my first and is a pet not for breeding. Am I still in the right place or is this only for breeders thanks.


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

wolfcub said:


> Hi I have just got a lovely little male chi - it's my first and is a pet not for breeding. Am I still in the right place or is this only for breeders thanks.


Hiya.
Well i am not a breeder, i just saw Chihuahua and thought i would post since there werent any other posts i could see about them. lol
Would love to see pics of your new wee guy.


----------



## benjibirch (Jul 12, 2009)

Hiya

Ive got a blue fawn LC chi who has had 2 beautiful blue fawn girls and ive also got a cream fawn bitch who i show and i love them all to bits.

Sharon


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

benjibirch said:


> Hiya
> 
> Ive got a blue fawn LC chi who has had 2 beautiful blue fawn girls and ive also got a cream fawn bitch who i show and i love them all to bits.
> 
> ...


Adorable wee ones!


----------



## Rache (Jul 24, 2010)

Ohhhhh love that first pic x


----------



## Sparkle (Jan 28, 2010)

Aww chihuahuas are lovely not that I'm bias! It's a shame people breed them willy nilly 

I have 2 long coats  neither have their full coats yet though 
Daisy - 14 months









Lotus - 7 months


----------



## Sparkle (Jan 28, 2010)

benjibirch said:


> Hiya
> 
> Ive got a blue fawn LC chi who has had 2 beautiful blue fawn girls and ive also got a cream fawn bitch who i show and i love them all to bits.
> 
> ...


Who's your show girl?? I might know of her


----------



## benjibirch (Jul 12, 2009)

My show girl is called seraphiel angel eyes (pet name coco) just got back from Manchester champ show and she got a 2/10 and a 3/12 so has qualified for next years crufts yippee 

whats your chi`s names ?

Sharon


----------



## Sparkle (Jan 28, 2010)

benjibirch said:


> My show girl is called seraphiel angel eyes (pet name coco) just got back from Manchester champ show and she got a 2/10 and a 3/12 so has qualified for next years crufts yippee
> 
> whats your chi`s names ?
> 
> Sharon


Aww congrats i wanna see her!!

Lotus was/is meant to be shown but she doesn't enjoy it and doesn't like new people takes a while to warm up

Daisy is my oldest she's not papered and spayed


----------



## benjibirch (Jul 12, 2009)

Need to take some better ones lol.

have you got one of yours !

Sharon


----------



## Sparkle (Jan 28, 2010)

benjibirch said:


> View attachment 57825
> 
> 
> Need to take some better ones lol.
> ...


Look up 4 posts  well be In the same class if I get her confidence up  it's gonna be a tough class a lot of big breeders have really nice bitches ATM


----------



## benjibirch (Jul 12, 2009)

Youve got some nice chi`s. 

Have you done any shows with her yet ?


----------



## Sparkle (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks  I think she's lovely! Her heads taken ages to pop and still has a wu to go before I'll be really happy!!

Not shown her yet she was 6 months after LKA and she's shoeing signs of coming into heat and is being rather hormonal!! She also isn't very confident with new people and places andtakes time to warm up but were getting there I'm hoping I'll be able to show her a couple of times at least I got really lucky with her bloodlines so fingers crossed!

Are you at crufts this year?


----------



## benjibirch (Jul 12, 2009)

nope didnt make it this year. her coat is only just starting to look good.

Did you breed her yourself or did you buy her ?


----------



## Sparkle (Jan 28, 2010)

I hate naked coats  lotus' is oy starting to come in well now and I et she ows it badly after her season 

I bought her


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

I recognise some of these chihuahua people 

Here's mine:


----------



## benjibirch (Jul 12, 2009)

still waiting for cocoas season, better not be when she has a show 

you did well to buy her then. was it off a friend ?


----------



## Sparkle (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi Jess you know me  I left chi ppl too much drama and accusations!!

How's Logan???

Oh no not off a friend I searched for ages for the perfect dog and finally found her altho she's a bit quirky gotta get her out of that!


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Sparkle said:


> Hi Jess you know me  I left chi ppl too much drama and accusations!!
> 
> How's Logan???
> 
> Oh no not off a friend I searched for ages for the perfect dog and finally found her altho she's a bit quirky gotta get her out of that!


Yes, I saw all the nastiness, think that person was just looking for drama and to upset people by reporting them. I stayed out of it as im rubbish in an argument, just lose my temper 

Logan is doing great, no shows til the end of feb for him, he's having a well earned break!


----------



## Sparkle (Jan 28, 2010)

Jess2308 said:


> Yes, I saw all the nastiness, think that person was just looking for drama and to upset people by reporting them. I stayed out of it as im rubbish in an argument, just lose my temper
> 
> Logan is doing great, no shows til the end of feb for him, he's having a well earned break!


Lol there wasn't even an argument she just lied lol and the mod got all power trippy for nothing and was nasty I got some vile pms one sucked up to Lou it's pathetic!

Oh well I can't wait for him to get his title here!! Hopefully I'll get to meet him if lotus gets her act together


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

It just all got a bit out of hand didnt it. The moderator just told Louise off in another thread I noticed! :lol:

Hopefully Logan will get his UK title soon, one more to go!! He is at the club show in feb and we'll be trying to get him to as many shows as possible this year so im sure you'll meet him. Are you going to Crufts?


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

I recognise you too Jess.


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

The3DChis said:


> I recognise you too Jess.


Ooh.. do you? im not sure i recognise you


----------



## Sparkle (Jan 28, 2010)

Jess2308 said:


> It just all got a bit out of hand didnt it. The moderator just told Louise off in another thread I noticed! :lol:
> 
> Hopefully Logan will get his UK title soon, one more to go!! He is at the club show in feb and we'll be trying to get him to as many shows as possible this year so im sure you'll meet him. Are you going to Crufts?


Lol poor Louise 

I'm sure he will 2cc in 2 months is rather impressive you can boat haha

No I'm not I'm annoyed as I wanted to go with Rachel but my friends baby is due on the 11th ad I'm back up birthday partner (her parents died when she was young) and she will kill me if I am not there


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

Jess2308 said:


> Ooh.. do you? im not sure i recognise you


Aww charmin! lol
I am pretty active on CP.
Nevermind.


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

The3DChis said:


> Aww charmin! lol
> I am pretty active on CP.
> Nevermind.


Whats your name over there? Sorry, i dont go on there very much so i dont know many people, just the ones I see at the shows or have spoken to on PM :lol:


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Sparkle said:


> Lol poor Louise
> 
> I'm sure he will 2cc in 2 months is rather impressive you can boat haha
> 
> No I'm not I'm annoyed as I wanted to go with Rachel but my friends baby is due on the 11th ad I'm back up birthday partner (her parents died when she was young) and she will kill me if I am not there


Baby can wait surely?? Crufts is far more important :thumbup:

I cant believe how well Logan has done, we thought people would hate him for being an american import, and hate us for being new to the breed and importing :lol: I know we have our share of critics (doesnt the gossip get around quickly with chi people?  ) but the majority of people have been SO friendly!


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

Jess2308 said:


> Whats your name over there? Sorry, i dont go on there very much so i dont know many people, just the ones I see at the shows or have spoken to on PM :lol:


I am Terri over there.
No worries, i recognised Logan. hehe!!


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

The3DChis said:


> I am Terri over there.
> No worries, i recognised Logan. hehe!!


Oh duh!! :lol: Of course you are! I do recognise your sig :thumbup:

Everyone seems to know Logan, people come up at shows and ask to talk to Logan and i've no idea who they are :lol:


----------



## Sparkle (Jan 28, 2010)

Jess2308 said:


> Baby can wait surely?? Crufts is far more important :thumbup:
> 
> I cant believe how well Logan has done, we thought people would hate him for being an american import, and hate us for being new to the breed and importing :lol: I know we have our share of critics (doesnt the gossip get around quickly with chi people?  ) but the majority of people have been SO friendly!


Ahaha I won't tell her that I have a list of must dos for her lol

Lol they're nice because they want his blood hahaha!! Snd horrible because they are jealous!! Hes the nicest american chi ive seen! I went to the lcc champ and felt sooo awkward!! Some of the breeders really intimidate me haha


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

HAHA!! famous chi you have there.
He is gorgeous though. x


----------



## Sparkle (Jan 28, 2010)

Jess2308 said:


> Oh duh!! :lol: Of course you are! I do recognise your sig :thumbup:
> 
> Everyone seems to know Logan, people come up at shows and ask to talk to Logan and i've no idea who they are :lol:


Start charging for a paw print :lol:


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Sparkle said:


> Start charging for a paw print :lol:


I think its something else people are wanting to buy...  oo-er 

:lol:


----------



## Sparkle (Jan 28, 2010)

Jess2308 said:


> I think its something else people are wanting to buy...  oo-er
> 
> :lol:


Haha poor boy!!


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Sparkle said:


> Haha poor boy!!


He's more interested in humping his poor sheep toy I think :lol:


----------



## Sparkle (Jan 28, 2010)

Jess2308 said:


> He's more interested in humping his poor sheep toy I think :lol:


Haha I couldn't ever have an intact boy it'd do my head in, although this whole coming into season thing is not fun either I keep checking her as I'm paranoid I'll miss it so won't know the next


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Aww, the boys are no trouble! We've had entire labs and pugs in the past and they've always been really good. Its girls in season that drives me nuts :lol: A lot of people complain about entire studs being dirty in the house but I dont find that, the labs and pugs were always good, and Logan is immaculately clean in the house


----------



## Sparkle (Jan 28, 2010)

Jess2308 said:


> Aww, the boys are no trouble! We've had entire labs and pugs in the past and they've always been really good. Its girls in season that drives me nuts :lol: A lot of people complain about entire studs being dirty in the house but I dont find that, the labs and pugs were always good, and Logan is immaculately clean in the house


Still can't do it I'd go mad if one cocked their leg in my house!! My friends boys marked my curtains and I told her she can't bring him unless he's belly banded (he needs to be neutered but the vet wanted to wait coz Ed had so much surgery as his leg shattered  ) I can cope with 3 weeks of hell lol


----------



## benjibirch (Jul 12, 2009)

Hiya

Whats logans kc name ?


----------



## Lowenchi (Jan 22, 2011)

Hello, new here. But I'm sure most of you chi people know me  
For those of you that don't here are my gang 
Perry








Perry and Baby








Lolly








And lolly again


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

Lowenchi said:


> Hello, new here. But I'm sure most of you chi people know me
> For those of you that don't here are my gang
> Perry
> 
> ...


Hiya, nice to see you and that gorgeous wee gang here. :thumbup:


----------



## Lowenchi (Jan 22, 2011)

Sparkle said:


> Lol poor Louise


Haha indeed poor me I didn't deserve that last dig! I didn't even say anything about the nut job lol crazy I give up with them!


----------



## Sparkle (Jan 28, 2010)

Lowenchi said:


> Haha indeed poor me I didn't deserve that last dig! I didn't even say anything about the nut job lol crazy I give up with them!


Yay you're here now! Ii just read yoshis winge again urgh muppet!


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

dunno if you guys can see it, but a friend of mine posted this link on FB, made me melt :001_wub:

Joao Carvalho | Facebook


----------



## Sparkle (Jan 28, 2010)

Starlite said:


> dunno if you guys can see it, but a friend of mine posted this link on FB, made me melt :001_wub:
> 
> Joao Carvalho | Facebook


It doesn't show


----------



## elmoandbentley (Nov 29, 2012)

hi could anyone give me some advice, my bitch is pregnant pure accident, i have taken her to vets, i have another dog how do i keep him away from pups and mum when they are born as he loves her and they have never been separated before


----------



## BumbleFluff (Jul 23, 2011)

elmoandbentley said:


> hi could anyone give me some advice, my bitch is pregnant pure accident, i have taken her to vets, i have another dog how do i keep him away from pups and mum when they are born as he loves her and they have never been separated before


Make a seperate thread and you may get more response instead of posting on a different thread. I assume your vet did not suggest a mismate jab?


----------



## chihuahuajane1981 (Dec 4, 2012)

chihuahua land said:


> Hi
> 
> i have been breeding chihuahua's for the past 6 years, before that i had yorkshire terriers. I now have a few girls and two boys who are very good stud dogs if anyone would like to use them . i have a litter at the moment with two boys left my chi's are very small if anyone wants to ask a question please ask away, im always happy to help out anyone
> 
> tracey


ARH IVE BEEN LOOKING FOR A GIRL PUP, THATS A SHAME.:001_unsure:


----------



## JAChihuahua (Nov 23, 2012)

chihuahuajane1981 said:


> ARH IVE BEEN LOOKING FOR A GIRL PUP, THATS A SHAME.:001_unsure:


----------

